# Anavr 25 by Russia Pharma



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 1 of Anavr 25 oral. 
 This is not the real ANAVAR 25. Has anyone had success with it? Or heard of it?


----------



## mugzy

Is Russia Pharma the company that produces the product? I can find nothing on "Anavr 25" this sounds like just another supplement scam using a steroid name. Be careful.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

The label show all the ingredients, purchased at a supp store, ingredients isn’t exactly a pro hormone, but a couple levels down consumed orally. Looked them all up. What gives?


----------



## Robdjents

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> The label show all the ingredients, purchased at a supp store, ingredients isn’t exactly a pro hormone, but a couple levels down consumed orally. Looked them all up. What gives?



Care to share ingredients?...Also ive seen stuff in supplement stores called anavar all over the place and its not even close to a pro hormone...its vitamins and bcaas...you pay 200 bucks a bottle for nothing...what is your training history? Someone experienced should know better than to buy something over the counter named after a steroid..youre probably better off buying crazy bulk or some crap.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

I don’t have the bottle in front of me. 

First ingredient was something like 7-keto dhea followed by 5 other long ass names...

im 6’5”, 247lbs, 12% bodyfat. Been training for 25 years.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Robdjents said:


> Care to share ingredients?...Also ive seen stuff in supplement stores called anavar all over the place and its not even close to a pro hormone...its vitamins and bcaas...you pay 200 bucks a bottle for nothing...what is your training history? Someone experienced should know better than to buy something over the counter named after a steroid..youre probably better off buying crazy bulk or some crap.


I paid $65 for 60 capsules


----------



## Bro Bundy

Your lucky if it's a Winnie dbol mix


----------



## JuiceTrain

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I paid $65 for 60 capsules



You got scammed, no one sells anavar or any other aas over the counter


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

It’s not anavar 25. It’s ANAVR25 I get the marketing behind the name. The ingredients are legit, and legal to sell. They are similar to andro


----------



## Bro Bundy

So take it and tells us how it was


----------



## Chillinlow

Remember my first supplement just like I remember my first beer lmao


----------



## PillarofBalance

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> It’s not anavar 25. It’s ANAVR25 I get the marketing behind the name. The ingredients are legit, and legal to sell. They are similar to andro



It sounds like a test booster. It's not steroids. It's an ineffective supplement. You will see zero results directly contributed to the use of what you bought.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Bro Bundy said:


> So take it and tells us how it was


I’m going to, and I’m going to post my results after 4 weeks.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Ingredients: 7-axodehydroeplandrosterone
5alphahydroxy-laxogenin, 6,7 dihydrogergamottin, insole-3-carbinol, plumbago extract (flower), taraxacum


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

1280 mg blend


----------



## Robdjents

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I’m going to, and I’m going to post my results after 4 weeks.




Personally i think you are just throwing money away on this stuff....those supplements as everyone has said are ineffective..you are grown and can do what you wish but you wont get anything from this that you cant get from proper diet and excersise...with that said post a before and after in case we are all wrong...best of luck


----------



## Jin

I know you are natural and haven't taken steroids, so I'm not sure why you'd take this. 

It's the same scenario as that fake "legal" weed. Aka spice. Yes, it's legal but you don't know what's in it and you don't know what effect it will have on your body. 

What you end up with is an inferior high with exponentially greater risk. 

Same with this stuff. Maybe those are the ingredients and maybe they aren't. Loads of supplements have been pulled for having banned substances in them without listing them. 

I say that if you want to be natural, then stick to creatine and whey powder. If that's not enough for you then look into AAS. 

You said you were an "old guy". You may want to get your testosterone measured. Maybe you need replacement therapy which would be safer and more effective than that bottle of pills you have. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Great feedback! Thanks fellas. My test is good. I still get it up. I am lean already. But was looking for an edge to cut down a little more. I will post a before after on this 4 week stomp, and give results. I’m 6’5” at 247 this am. Yes Felt more energy yesterday and last night. My nutrition is flawless, 12% BF RN.


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Great feedback! Thanks fellas. My test is good. I still get it up. I am lean already. But was looking for an edge to cut down a little more. I will post a before after on this 4 week stomp, and give results. I’m 6’5” at 247 this am. Yes Felt more energy yesterday and last night. My nutrition is flawless, 12% BF RN.



The go to OTC for helping cut is ephedrine and caffeine. May be safer and more effective than the unknown. A Brokaid and 200mg caffeine pill 2-3x/day.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

One more thing - ANAVR25 stuff on bottle  says banned by world doping federation. I’m feeling like an outlaw now. &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> One more thing - ANAVR25 stuff on bottle  says banned by world doping federation. I’m feeling like an outlaw now. &#55358;&#56611;



Uh oh. Somebody isn't natural anymore.....


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Ephedra makes me wanna punch a hole through someone. Sorry..


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Jin said:


> Uh oh. Somebody isn't natural anymore.....



So much for the NFL hopes. (Kidding)


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Ephedra makes me wanna punch a hole through someone. Sorry..



Picky, picky.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 2
felt extra strong today, did bicep, calf and light shoulder, abs. 
Improvements -  major vascularity diff, I got veinage in upper front Dept head, forearm and right trap. 
Diff - psychological - very short and to the point with folks, direct would be a good word, a ‘no bs’ stance. Call it aggression. I feel driven more - didn’t think that was possible. 
So far, so good.


----------



## Robdjents

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Day 2
> felt extra strong today, did bicep, calf and light shoulder, abs.
> Improvements -  major vascularity diff, I got veinage in upper front Dept head, forearm and right trap.
> Diff - psychological - very short and to the point with folks, direct would be a good word, a ‘no bs’ stance. Call it aggression. I feel driven more - didn’t think that was possible.
> So far, so good.




I mean this with all respect but nothing works on day 2...I believe you are experiencing placebo from "being on something"...as for your vascularity I don't know..


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Maybe it was the great sex the night before! I know my body well in that my eating is super clean. I’ve taken many other otc including shit before some of you guys were born, and before it was ‘illegal’. This isn’t a placebo, I can promise you that. But I get your point.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Ingredients: 7-axodehydroeplandrosterone
> 5alphahydroxy-laxogenin, 6,7 dihydrogergamottin, insole-3-carbinol, plumbago extract (flower), taraxacum


 research these and you’ll why


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 3 - tricep, shoulder, quad, hams
stisll feeling sharp, energized and weights today felt LAF. Especially shoulder presses at 160lbs w/dropset x2.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 4 (10th) shoulders, biceps and calfs
day 5 (11th) chest and tri


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Been feeling super IDGAF and very focused last week. No nonsense.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I don't get what's goin on here but continue....


----------



## motown1002

OP is giving us play by play on his success with a supplement from GNC.  Stuff must be amazing.  Superior strength the first day.  May have to buy me some.  I cant play in the Olympics tho.  :32 (8):


----------



## SHRUGS

I prefer Anavar from Upsher Smith in 10mgs. Walgreens has great Var.
!S!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 6 today. Back and biceps and abs. 
Striations in rear delts, stomach is just about as flat as it’s ever been. External obliques popping out. Felt 100%, with little time off since 3:45am, I could workout again this evening if I wanted to. IDGAF competitive mindset still ON. I find myself ‘trying to tame’ the energy more so I don’t ****ing slap someone happy....weird


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

JuiceTrain said:


> I don't get what's goin on here but continue....



Providing real time feedback on my experiences with 7DHEA.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

motown1002 said:


> OP is giving us play by play on his success with a supplement from GNC.  Stuff must be amazing.  Superior strength the first day.  May have to buy me some.  I cant play in the Olympics tho.  :32 (8):



I’m a no bullshitter. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not. Never have. When I tell you my experience, that’s what is happening.  When you see my before after pics, you will understand I’m not making this shit up.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Go do more shrugs


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

SHRUGS said:


> I prefer Anavar from Upsher Smith in 10mgs. Walgreens has great Var.
> !S!


 &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I’m a no bullshitter. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not. Never have. When I tell you my experience, that’s what is happening.  When you see my before after pics, you will understand I’m not making this shit up.



I didn’t get this from GNC.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I didn’t get this from GNC.



VitamnShoppe lol


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Negative Juicer


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin was discovered in 1996 and shown to have an anabolic/androgenic ratio similar Anavar, but without the side effects of liver toxicity or testing positive for steroidal therapy. Athletes claim to have seen strength increases in 3-5 days, and muscle mass increases in 3-4 weeks. 
AKA Laxogenin


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

day 7 - quads, hams, minor calfs, light cardio
hardly any soreness, still feel great, noticeable difference in body fat. nutrition unchanged.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Show us pics


----------



## Maijah

Stuff sounds awesome, plus your already a huge guy. Post up some pics


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

How do I post pics?


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Also, can you check out my post about oncycle and postcycle recommendations help?


----------



## Spongy

post cycle for what?  7-Keto?


----------



## automatondan

I want to see the pics too. Lets see your transformation.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Spongy said:


> post cycle for what?  7-Keto?



Please see actual ingredients. It’s on page one. Some similar compound structure as anavar.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

automatondan said:


> I want to see the pics too. Lets see your transformation.


It’s been a fukn week. Gimme another 3 and I’ll post them, but must figure out how to. Lol


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 8 - Woke many times last night. Today will be chest, tricep. Sore in biceps and noticeable size change in lats.also diff in external oblique area - starting very minor striation on either side.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

What a great workout today. By far best pump and noticeable difference. Larger than I’ve been in a long time. Lean, too.


----------



## Bro Bundy

well u are the leanmeanchine! Im following all the way!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 9 - very sore in abs and chest. Today was light back and abs - feeling 70% today. My body needs a break. Tomorrow will be much needed off day.


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Day 9 - very sore in abs and chest. Today was light back and abs - feeling 70% today. My body needs a break. Tomorrow will be much needed off day.



Day off? Just take more pills.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Hey there buddy. I’d def hit another one but body is saying different. I’ve had great success thus far training so many days in a row with little rest. Endurance up. Vascularity up as well. Will enjoy tomorrow’s rest day.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Bro Bundy said:


> well u are the leanmeanchine! Im following all the way!


Thanks Bro. Refreshing there’s folks who support others. I, for one, support those on here likewise with respect to ones opinions. Agreeing to disagree used to alright for everyone. Seems these days, ain’t no such thing.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I'm all about support


----------



## Jin

Bro Bundy said:


> I'm all about support



Bra Bundy....


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Couldn’t help but workout today. Feel amazing. Great sleep last night. Cardio 20 min and abs and calf. Def leaning out. Looking forward to quads and hams tomorrow.


----------



## Viduus

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Cardio 20 min and abs and calf. Def leaning out.



Steady state or HITT? Did you go with an intra-workout to keep the energy up? Jin and I have both been pushing our cardio but it seems we need to step our game up more.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Viduus said:


> Steady state or HITT? Did you go with an intra-workout to keep the energy up? Jin and I have both been pushing our cardio but it seems we need to step our game up more.


yea, steady state. Usually jogging at 5.0 on treadmill. Or alternate with elliptical. HIIT works great, too.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Steady state or HITT? Did you go with an intra-workout to keep the energy up? Jin and I have both been pushing our cardio but it seems we need to step our game up more.



Yeah, but we're not taking magic pills. Hell, I'm only on Tren. He's got the Russian Bear edge.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Yeah, but we're not taking magic pills. Hell, I'm only on Tren. He's got the Russian Bear edge.



Very true. 20min is nearly impossible on your protocol... keep pushing though.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Very true. 20min is nearly impossible on your protocol... keep pushing though.



Cardio has been a non issue. I'm at 80 min LISS 5x/wk.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Cardio has been a non issue. I'm at 80 min LISS 5x/wk.



Sorry, failed sarcasm.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Jin said:


> Yeah, but we're not taking magic pills. Hell, I'm only on Tren. He's got the Russian Bear edge.


Magic pills? Lol


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Jin said:


> Cardio has been a non issue. I'm at 80 min LISS 5x/wk.


You go Big Boy. Woot woot


----------



## Mythos

This thread reminds me of one of those truck accidents that lead to a thousand live chickens all over some overcrowded Indian freeway.


----------



## dk8594

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Ephedra makes me wanna punch a hole through someone. Sorry..



Really? Makes me want to sit down before I have a stroke.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Todays workout was great. Hit the quads and hams and some shoulders. Maxed on machine presses. Strength is solid and continues to grow. Tomorrow is back and biceps. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

dk8594 said:


> Really? Makes me want to sit down before I have a stroke.


Rolling on floor laughing !!!!!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today will be...back. And maybe biceps. Sleep was good. Leg day yesterday has me walking like a bol legged backwoods red neck. 

Weight in January 3rd - 283lbs. This am 245lbs. Day 12 on laxogine (anavr25). 
Supps to include since consumption/inception of var25 are omega, DHA, vit C, liver support, 
Diet changes since January has contributed to majority of weight loss. Elimination of grain and wheat products, sugar and alcohol. After this cycle of 4 weeks, will continue with current supps reg and do entire 8 week cycle on PH Var.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

After 8 week cycle, will take 4 weeks off while continuing other supps reg, May 3rd will begin Tren just in time for summer. Ultimate goal is to see how far I can grow. I found myself drinking alcohol (lots of it) on the weekends. And how it was affecting my health. I chose in Jan to change my life, my ways and this is how I’m doing it. By becoming a drug user (LOL) and f n up the iron and steel. I love Sundays.


----------



## Robdjents

I thought you were taking this because you didn't want to do real gear?..and you're gonna jump on tren by itself this summer?...no offense man but you realllllllly need to do more research on anabolics in general..wish you the best of luck ..


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Robdjents said:


> I thought you were taking this because you didn't want to do real gear?..and you're gonna jump on tren by itself this summer?...no offense man but you realllllllly need to do more research on anabolics in general..wish you the best of luck ..


sorry, misunderstood me. There’s a product called 4-andro that mimics effects of tren. It’s a PH. Obviously this isn’t the real Tren., no way.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Note to self: dont eat wheat or sugar products like you did last night and expect to be 100% today. Dumbass.


----------



## Mythos

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> sorry, misunderstood me. There’s a product called 4-andro that mimics effects of tren. It’s a PH. Obviously this isn’t the real Tren., no way.



:32 (7): 4 andro aka 4 DHEA? This stuff is beyond sketch. It can't even be called a prohormone because it requires a two step conversion at unknown rates on both steps.
Even if it works exactly the way the manufacturers claim it does it's still just a very low dose test..but you can make a safe bet that it does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

I appreciate the feedback, mythos. Will get you exact name and ingredients. If it’s anything like my current cycle, I’m going to luv it.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

[FONT=&quot]1-Dehydroepiandrosterone ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]3b-hydroxy-5a-androst-1-en-17-one)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]50mg [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

1-dihydroepiandrosterone
1-andro


----------



## Bro Bundy

your on that juice man...Big mac was on that when he hit all them homers


----------



## Bro Bundy

lean is on the clear as well hes just not telling


----------



## Mythos

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> 1-dihydroepiandrosterone
> 1-andro



Still a two step prohormone with unknown conversion rates to 12 different hormones some of which probably aromatize, possibly hepatoxic, suppressive, and has a ceiling to effectiveness. 

From everything I've read, these type of preprohormones seem to me like blasting yourself with a shotgun of hormone metabolites and hoping for the best. If you don't care about being a science experiment, have money to burn, and you set yourself up with AI, pct, and loads of labs, then go for it.

If you think you're being safer using this stuff then you are letting the manufacturers BS get the better of you. They market these compounds like they're next generation smart steroids.. In reality it's anything but 'smart'.. It's like throwing a bunch of darts with a blindfold on and hoping that a few hit the target.


----------



## Jin

Before you reveal yourself to be a peddler of PH and Russian OTC supps I'd like to see whatever pictures you decide you look like.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Uh, Im not peddling shit. Why do you care brother? Im seeing accelerated results while using this stuff. And Im simply documenting it for ME. Nobody else gotta give a hoot what I do. Comprende.

As for pictures of what I ‘think’ I look like?!? What kind of question is that? I was pounding the weights when your shit was still green, son.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Bro Bundy said:


> lean is on the clear as well hes just not telling


Why would I not tell?!? you guys give me a great laugh! Haha


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Mythos said:


> Still a two step prohormone with unknown conversion rates to 12 different hormones some of which probably aromatize, possibly hepatoxic, suppressive, and has a ceiling to effectiveness.
> 
> From everything I've read, these type of preprohormones seem to me like blasting yourself with a shotgun of hormone metabolites and hoping for the best. If you don't care about being a science experiment, have money to burn, and you set yourself up with AI, pct, and loads of labs, then go for it.
> 
> If you think you're being safer using this stuff then you are letting the manufacturers BS get the better of you. They market these compounds like they're next generation smart steroids.. In reality it's anything but 'smart'.. It's like throwing a bunch of darts with a blindfold on and hoping that a few hit the target.


thanks for your concern, and help. 
I believe we’re hitting the target. THANKS.


----------



## Robdjents

you are reporting miraculous gains in like a 10 day stretch..we want pics!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Yes! Although Strength is not in a picture. Def see more straitions but total strength and wellbeing are probably the greatest of all. I understand you guys hate PH. Wonderful. Great. I don’t. 
Again, I’m doing this documentation for me to be able to review back my ups, down and progress. This is for ME. And the truth. I don’t need opinions or VALIDATION from anyone, im a grown ass man. And a 17 year old kid in mom’s basement on this keyboard cowboying bidness with their stuff...me don’t give a damn. I’ve got kids close to a lot of guys ages on here. And I’ve pushed more weight and got more ass than I care to elaborate on. I’m not an idiot. And I don’t pretend. What do y’all call that, trolling!?!? Is that what it is y’all doing?!? 

But....I digress.....When I’m completely cycle over, I will post pictures for you boys who are dying to see me. And there lots of you.


----------



## Robdjents

Why will you just not go ahead and post a before picture?.


----------



## Gibsonator

that's tje 2nd time someone has been called a 17 year old today, lol. give a fukk about ur guys arguing just pointing that out. why not 15 or 16 year old???


----------



## Spongy

Gibsonator said:


> that's tje 2nd time someone has been called a 17 year old today, lol. give a fukk about ur guys arguing just pointing that out. why not 15 or 16 year old???



Full disclosure, PoB is 17.


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Yes! Although Strength is not in a picture. Def see more straitions but total strength and wellbeing are probably the greatest of all. I understand you guys hate PH. Wonderful. Great. I don’t.
> Again, I’m doing this documentation for me to be able to review back my ups, down and progress. This is for ME. And the truth. I don’t need opinions or VALIDATION from anyone, im a grown ass man. And a 17 year old kid in mom’s basement on this keyboard cowboying bidness with their stuff...me don’t give a damn. I’ve got kids close to a lot of guys ages on here. And I’ve pushed more weight and got more ass than I care to elaborate on. I’m not an idiot. And I don’t pretend. What do y’all call that, trolling!?!? Is that what it is y’all doing?!?
> 
> But....I digress.....When I’m completely cycle over, I will post pictures for you boys who are dying to see me. And there lots of you.



We all hail you as lord! Women want you! Men want to be you! Oh wise and mature one who has plentiful offspring and generous muscle striations! Though I be but a keyboard warrior living in my parents basement I only hope one day be able to serve you your dose of Russian PH! I'm not even worthy to do that my lord!

wow. 

You are a fukking dork.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Id bet my oldest boy can whoop your ass.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Gibsonator said:


> that's tje 2nd time someone has been called a 17 year old today, lol. give a fukk about ur guys arguing just pointing that out. why not 15 or 16 year old???


If you guys don’t give a damn, then why y’all all still commenting on my thread?!?


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Robdjents said:


> Why will you just not go ahead and post a before picture?.


Rob, You startin to sound like that naggy girlfriend.


----------



## Spongy

I'm glad you're having good results


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Spongy said:


> I'm glad you're having good results


Thanks. Having great results. I was just dinged in here from guessing a moderator reputation points haha


----------



## Robdjents

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Rob, You startin to sound like that naggy girlfriend.



Thanks I guess??...Ive been nothing but respectful to you..But youre right update all you want and do your thing nobody is going to stop you..Im no expert on this stuff and you can put whatever you want into your body..the guys here have just been trying to help and you have kind of been a crybaby because you arent getting the responses you want.  Have a good day and best of luck with whatever you take in the future.


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Id bet my oldest boy can whoop your ass.



Lots of people can whoop my ass. 

What's your point?

dork.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Lots of people can whoop my ass.
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> dork.



right? lol. great thing about being yuuuge is most mortals wouldn't dare find out. that better be one big badass kid with some mma skills or at least numchuck skillz sheeeit


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Day 15- Feeling great today. Slept wonderfully. Chest today. Biceps and Hams still letting me know we hit it.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Increased water by extra 2 quarts beginning today


----------



## motown1002

Sounds like what you are doing is really working.  I have never heard of that stuff before.  Hope you are keeping some progress pics for yourself.  Sometimes its hard to see progress when you look at yourself every day.  I take pics every sat.  Small changes, but changes non the less.  We would love to follow your progress, if you would like to share.  Im sure we could give you some good criticism.  Obviously you can see we are good at it.  lol  Good luck to ya!!

MT


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

motown1002 said:


> Sounds like what you are doing is really working.  I have never heard of that stuff before.  Hope you are keeping some progress pics for yourself.  Sometimes its hard to see progress when you look at yourself every day.  I take pics every sat.  Small changes, but changes non the less.  We would love to follow your progress, if you would like to share.  Im sure we could give you some good criticism.  Obviously you can see we are good at it.  lol  Good luck to ya!!
> 
> MT



I agree, positive criticism is a great thing. If we aren’t growing, learning then we’re simply dying. Taking pics every Saturday is something didn’t think, although I can certainly tell my changes have accelerated in this coming up 3rd week using laxogine. (Anavr25) Laxogine has been around for a while. 
Thanks for the encouragement, and you keep rocking out, you look great! Keep it up!!


----------



## dk8594

motown1002 said:


> I take pics every sat.  Small changes, but changes non the less.
> MT


Damn Mo!  I thought I was the only one.  I have been doing the same thing on Sundays for the past year and a half.. Same location, same lighting, same pose.   Extremely useful, especially when combined with food logs/work out journals.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

dk8594 said:


> Damn Mo!  I thought I was the only one.  I have been doing the same thing on Sundays for the past year and a half.. Same location, same lighting, same pose.   Extremely useful, especially when combined with food logs/work out journals.



Great ideas!!!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Note to self: performed only bicep targeting due to time constraints today. 

Will try to chest tomorrow.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I tried looking up anvr only this thread comes up on google


----------



## Bro Bundy

I can find dr tillacles LNE quicker then anavr


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Bro Bundy said:


> I tried looking up anvr only this thread comes up on google


its because ANAVR 25 is the name given to the product (laxogine) is the key ingredient. And the product is distributed by Russia Pharma, although I’m sure it’s not really Russia but a marketing ploy.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Good God today’s training was absolutely amazing. Chest, killed. Triceps, killed. Abs, killed, shoulders, killed. And I could have still done more. 
I felt like I could continue past older limits. Def feel stronger than two days ago, and really helped taking off most of yesterday. 

First time today I double took in the mirror as my perception vs reality was jarred. I’m big as I’ve ever been in terms of leanest. 
My striations have never been this pronounced. I have cuts on the outer obliques. Nutrition continues to be solid. 0 junk. 
Weight this evening 247lbs., but I’m on last belt hole. 
Tomorrow will be back and maybe calf. 
Hell to the YEA!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Slept great last night. Increased water may have played a role. Feeling extra flat abdominals today and it appears today will be quads, hams and calf’s to give arms a much needed break.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today’s workout was legs and abs. Great workout running on 0 food fasting. Tomorrow will be back. Good day but tired.


----------



## dk8594

Did a google search to try to find out what the heck he was talking about. How the fukk does this happen!!!!  Dk does not endorse this sh*t ! (Dk does , however, talk in the 3rd person.)

View attachment 5574


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today was back, biceps, some abs, day. Felt good. Not as much water today, which felt more irritable as the day grew longer. Did sleep at 7:30pm. Felt somewhat rested today. 
Tomorrow may end up being a cardio day.


----------



## motown1002

Dude, lets see some progress pics.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today was a great workout. Chest, triceps (whole stack, supersets) and shoulders. Felt the abs engage more today., I’m thinking I’m leaner today. Off day tomorrow other than maybe cardio. I’m big as shit. Will post pics when I’m off this cycle. Weight this am - 245lbs


----------



## Bro Bundy

this is the only log i follow...Anvr for life


----------



## Bro Bundy

your getting similar results to LNE..Im wondering if anavr has a tiny pinch of LNE in it


----------



## Bro Bundy

It would be something if dr tillacle was behind anavr..I heard he has a base in russia..You said russian pharm correct?


----------



## Mythos

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Today was a great workout. Chest, triceps (whole stack, supersets) and shoulders. Felt the abs engage more today., I’m thinking I’m leaner today. Off day tomorrow other than maybe cardio. I’m big as shit. Will post pics when I’m off this cycle. Weight this am - 245lbs



View attachment 5577

	

		
			
		

		
	
 this thread made Lou Ferrigno cry. He's not a member here, he just _sensed_ it.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Yesterday was a much needed rest break. Note: Missed LAX sat and sun.
joints in elbows sore still. Still feeling it from Friday’s workout. Today will be legs.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

And light shoulder maintence. Back is also sore. Weight 240 even this am.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Monday was back. 170lb single arm rows. No issues. Traps were tagged. Biceps popping. Side eyes, included. 

Sleep has been amazing. Today was chest, triceps, light shoulder, calf and 200 ab crunches. Tomorrow will be shoulders and calfs only with cardio. Weight this am 243. Very much more flattening of the stomach. Almost no fat on stomach. Diet remains solid.


----------



## Jin

We want to see what one of the strongest people on the board looks like. Enough Penthouse letters. Show us some beav.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Jin said:


> We want to see what one of the strongest people on the board looks like. Enough Penthouse letters. Show us some beav.


Haha! Penthouse letters. Jin, how are you doing? I’ve addressed the suspenseful folks who want to see a stupid picture. Lol 
i will post when I’m off this cycle. And I will tell you Jin, I’m that guy in your gym where you look and scratch your head, and say “he’s gotta be ON”..only I’m not. And it’s crazy how much different I look and not on the real McCoy.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

I am 6’4.5” 

My stats in January:
285lbs (fatass) 
20% bodyfat -worked out hard, looked like most fat beef cakes in the gym. The ones you see with a big ass beer gut! But changed diet, gave up alcohol and running from problems. Handling it now. 

Then began Laxogine start March 4th:
Weight: 249lbs
Not a drop of alcohol
began increase in protien by 50grams or a chicken breast a day
combined superset and triset when planning workouts, Body is responding best to multiple sets better, whole stacks on tricep rope pushdowns, drop set x2., strength went up first week or 2. Noticeable size increase as if size is catching up now?!?

also adding - introduced DHA, Vit C 1000, liver support to supp list same day as beginning laxogine


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I am 6’4.5”
> 
> My stats in January:
> 285lbs (fatass)
> 20% bodyfat -worked out hard, looked like most fat beef cakes in the gym. The ones you see with a big ass beer gut! But changed diet, gave up alcohol and running from problems. Handling it now.
> 
> Then began Laxogine start March 4th:
> Weight: 249lbs
> Not a drop of alcohol
> began increase in protien by 50grams or a chicken breast a day
> combined superset and triset when planning workouts, Body is responding best to multiple sets better, whole stacks on tricep rope pushdowns, drop set x2., strength went up first week or 2. Noticeable size increase as if size is catching up now?!?
> 
> also adding - introduced DHA, Vit C 1000, liver support to supp list same day as beginning laxogine



one last thing - I personally feel those who choose to do the real deal, is like the guy who rolls up in an exotic car. Parks next to a good lookin older truck. Exotic is a rental. He don’t own it. Or the hard gains like the guy he parked next to earned. When your poking your ass weekly, while the other guy gets there naturally, there is more pride, the success is sweeter, and he owns his shit. He ain’t gotta trade it in, and lose his ass.


----------



## automatondan

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Haha! Penthouse letters. Jin, how are you doing? I’ve addressed the suspenseful folks who want to see a stupid picture. Lol
> i will post when I’m off this cycle. And I will tell you Jin, I’m that guy in your gym where you look and scratch your head, and say “he’s gotta be ON”..only I’m not. And it’s crazy how much different I look and not on the real McCoy.





Leanmeanchine88 said:


> one last thing - I personally feel those who choose to do the real deal, is like the guy who rolls up in an exotic car. Parks next to a good lookin older truck. Exotic is a rental. He don’t own it. Or the hard gains like the guy he parked next to earned. When your poking your ass weekly, while the other guy gets there naturally, there is more pride, the success is sweeter, and he owns his shit. He ain’t gotta trade it in, and lose his ass.



So....... Youre not currently taking an oral steroid....???? You cant claim natty if you are taking something that your liver processes and turns into a steroid.... Now im pretty sure you are trolling us.... Either that or you just want to come off like an arrogant douche....?


----------



## Jin

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> one last thing - I personally feel those who choose to do the real deal, is like the guy who rolls up in an exotic car. Parks next to a good lookin older truck. Exotic is a rental. He don’t own it. Or the hard gains like the guy he parked next to earned. When your poking your ass weekly, while the other guy gets there naturally, there is more pride, the success is sweeter, and he owns his shit. He ain’t gotta trade it in, and lose his ass.



yeah, but how much of your life are you wasting at the gym? With steroids you don't even need to workout. 

You are a sucker.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Jin said:


> yeah, but how much of your life are you wasting at the gym? With steroids you don't even need to workout.
> 
> You are a sucker.



You guys crack me up.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Onward and Upward, cupcakes.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today is offday.


----------



## motown1002

Found a picture of this dude.  We can finally see how big this guy is.
View attachment 5588


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I was hoping for the PMMA look versus synthol.  What a letdown.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

motown1002 said:


> Found a picture of this dude.  We can finally see how big this guy is.
> View attachment 5588



HAHA!!!!! That was a belly laugh right there. Thank you.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today is legs and abs. Feel rested. 
Weight today steady at 243. 
Bicep: 4mm
tricep: 7mm
Subscap: 24mm
illiac crest: 18mm


----------



## herrsauce

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> one last thing - I personally feel those who choose to do the real deal, is like the guy who rolls up in an exotic car. Parks next to a good lookin older truck. Exotic is a rental. He don’t own it. Or the hard gains like the guy he parked next to earned. When your poking your ass weekly, while the other guy gets there naturally, there is more pride, the success is sweeter, and he owns his shit. He ain’t gotta trade it in, and lose his ass.


 Yeah, yeah, yeah, pics or it didn't happen! :32 (1):


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today’s workout went great. Time to sleep. Hit legs hard today. Calfs. And had enough left for shoulders. Increase in water is making big difference.


----------



## Bro Bundy

im following brother! Anavr for life


----------



## automatondan

Is it just me or is anyone else annoyed that this guy is claiming "natty" status in an oral-only cyle log.....???


----------



## Robdjents

automatondan said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else annoyed that this guy is claiming "natty" status in an oral-only cyle log.....???



Its not just you...another thing is he's just using this for a log and not contributing anywhere else..to each his own I guess


----------



## Metalhead1

Robdjents said:


> Its not just you...another thing is he's just using this for a log and not contributing anywhere else..to each his own I guess



That's probably a good thing


----------



## Robdjents

Metalhead1 said:


> That's probably a good thing




Yea good point


----------



## herrsauce

automatondan said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else annoyed that this guy is claiming "natty" status in an oral-only cyle log.....???



If I read correctly, it isn't real Anavar, just some BS test booster that has taken advantage of willful internet ignorance in it's branding.


----------



## Viduus

herrsauce said:


> If I read correctly, it isn't real Anavar, just some BS test booster that has taken advantage of willful internet ignorance in it's branding.



All you guys running true Anavar are the real suckers


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today was moderate back, and heavy bicep. Feeling great. Just Tired. Tomorrow may be Chest.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Weight 236lbs this am. extra trim. 
Chest today.


----------



## herrsauce

Viduus said:


> All you guys running true Anavar are the real suckers



HAHA. I had recently ordered some for later use, but my wife saw the pack and appropriated it for herself. Because she isn't afraid to use real pharmaceuticals......
:32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance

Inb4 the op wins the Olympia


----------



## automatondan

OP, how long are yoy planning on running your cycle? You said you bought a 60 pill bottle, im thinking they should all be gone if you are taking more than one per day.....? And even if you bought more, we are nearing 30 days on cycle... Too soon to post pics???


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

automatondan said:


> OP, how long are yoy planning on running your cycle? You said you bought a 60 pill bottle, im thinking they should all be gone if you are taking more than one per day.....? And even if you bought more, we are nearing 30 days on cycle... Too soon to post pics???



today was off-day. Tomorrow will be legs. 

I completed 4 weeks, or about a little less. I’m going to take April as rest and to reset. Then start back a mass gainer that mimics Tren beginning in May.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

I will post a picture once I feel this transformation is nearing its end. I can still lose more fat around stomach, and get ore definition in my lower back.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Legs went great today. 
Back and bicep day tomorrow


----------



## motown1002

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I will post a picture once I feel this transformation is nearing its end. I can still lose more fat around stomach, and get ore definition in my lower back.



Dude, lots of us post progress pics.  You don't have to be show ready to show progress and be a real person.  Im not sure the reason for the log.  You aren't giving weights, reps, sets.  You say leg day, good sleep, rest tomorrow.  We all want to see progress and support you, but your not helping yourself.  We want to see how this anavar mimic'er really works.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today’s back workout was wonderful. Looking forward to chest day tomorrow.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

motown1002 said:


> Dude, lots of us post progress pics.  You don't have to be show ready to show progress and be a real person.  Im not sure the reason for the log.  You aren't giving weights, reps, sets.  You say leg day, good sleep, rest tomorrow.  We all want to see progress and support you, but your not helping yourself.  We want to see how this anavar mimic'er really works.



Haha! It’s killin you guys isn’t it. This is for me to journal myself. You telling me I’m not helping myself is like you telling somebody where to sh*t. Again, this is for me. Nobody has to comment on this thread. And I’m not here for ‘that-a-boys’ from nobody on here.  You worrying about what I post and when sounds a little weird. Im not a keyboard cowboy. If only you knew WHO I AM. LOL

I’m seeing progress. One more time - this is for me to be able to look back at my journaling, and constantly improve, see where I’ve fallen etc. When I’m ready to show a picture, I will. I appreciate you trying to ‘support’ me, at the same time use ‘not helping yourself’ in the same sentence.....:-/ 

Excuse me while I go take a dump now.


----------



## Spongy

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Haha! It’s killin you guys isn’t it. This is for me to journal myself. You telling me I’m not helping myself is like you telling somebody where to sh*t. Again, this is for me. Nobody has to comment on this thread. And I’m not here for ‘that-a-boys’ from nobody on here.  You worrying about what I post and when sounds a little weird. Im not a keyboard cowboy. If only you knew WHO I AM. LOL
> 
> I’m seeing progress. One more time - this is for me to be able to look back at my journaling, and constantly improve, see where I’ve fallen etc. When I’m ready to show a picture, I will. I appreciate you trying to ‘support’ me, at the same time use ‘not helping yourself’ in the same sentence.....:-/
> 
> Excuse me while I go take a dump now.



Hope you had a good dump!


----------



## Metalhead1

Spongy said:


> Hope you had a good dump!



Hope it was better than his shitty attitide


----------



## herrsauce

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> today was off-day. Tomorrow will be legs.
> 
> I completed 4 weeks, or about a little less. I’m going to take April as rest and to reset. Then start back a mass gainer that mimics Tren beginning in May.




Mass gainer that mimics Tren..... I am convinced that this guy is effectively trolling us. Or perhaps I give the kid too much credit.

Going with troll job.


----------



## motown1002

Dick.  Why don't you take your shitty attitude and keep a log in excel.  Personally I don't give a shit who you are.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Great chest day while triceps and abs hit too. Will need to increase my food intake prior to workout. Didn’t have the same push as previous day. Lower energy.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

motown1002 said:


> Dick.  Why don't you take your shitty attitude and keep a log in excel.  Personally I don't give a shit who you are.



Get a Life!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

herrsauce said:


> Mass gainer that mimics Tren..... I am convinced that this guy is effectively trolling us. Or perhaps I give the kid too much credit.
> 
> Going with troll job.



Get a Life!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Metalhead1 said:


> Hope it was better than his shitty attitide



Get a life!


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Haha! It’s killin you guys isn’t it. This is for me to journal myself. You telling me I’m not helping myself is like you telling somebody where to sh*t. Again, this is for me. Nobody has to comment on this thread. And I’m not here for ‘that-a-boys’ from nobody on here.  You worrying about what I post and when sounds a little weird. Im not a keyboard cowboy. If only you knew WHO I AM. LOL
> 
> I’m seeing progress. One more time - this is for me to be able to look back at my journaling, and constantly improve, see where I’ve fallen etc. When I’m ready to show a picture, I will. I appreciate you trying to ‘support’ me, at the same time use ‘not helping yourself’ in the same sentence.....:-/
> 
> Excuse me while I go take a dump now.



Tomorrow - run 2 miles. 
Calfs and light biceps


----------



## Spongy

how was your dump?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Anavr for life


----------



## Bro Bundy

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> today was off-day. Tomorrow will be legs.
> 
> I completed 4 weeks, or about a little less. I’m going to take April as rest and to reset. Then start back a mass gainer that mimics Tren beginning in May.


this tren mimicker will take u to the next level..I cant wait for the log


----------



## John Ziegler

Fallacy .........


----------



## motown1002

Broke down and bought me some Anavr 25.  Throwing all my aas out.  This stuff is the freakin sh&t.  You guys are missing out.


----------



## dk8594

motown1002 said:


> Broke down and bought me some Anavr 25.  Throwing all my aas out.  This stuff is the freakin sh&t.  You guys are missing out.



Please start a log. Better yet, keep it in this thread. It would be amazing to witness anavr 25’s power in one location.


----------



## Metalhead1

motown1002 said:


> Broke down and bought me some Anavr 25.  Throwing all my aas out.  This stuff is the freakin sh&t.  You guys are missing out.



Be sure to get that tren-like mass gainer too! You can't grow without it


----------



## Spongy

Still pending update on the dump situation...


----------



## herrsauce

Spongy said:


> Still pending update on the dump situation...



Don't hold your breath. I read an abstract on PubMed that Anavr25 is so anabolic that the actual intestinal lumen becomes occluded from gastric hypertrophy resulting in constipation.
Basically being full of shit.


----------



## motown1002

View attachment 5640


Here is the dump situation.  lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I just ordered a three year supply for myself.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Today’s workout was Calf’s and Biceps. Great pumps. 0 cardio. Def feeling leaner and more solid. Water was lagging by a quart.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88

Tomorrow will be quads and abs. Add light shoulders to today’s workout.


----------



## dk8594

Today: took half an anavr25, blacked out, might have hit a dog with my car, and woke up covered in urine


----------



## stanley

dk8594 said:


> Today: took half an anavr25, blacked out, might have hit a dog with my car, and woke up covered in urine


oh brother i feel for you .
I TOO took only half a anavr25, and went into a RAGE and shot 17 of my sheep.
sticking to just test boosters now


----------



## Viduus

dk8594 said:


> Today: took half an anavr25, blacked out, might have hit a dog with my car, and woke up covered in urine



I have photos of DK with an empty bladdered midget. Will trade for ANVR25


----------



## Bro Bundy

did u od from anvr?


----------



## SHRUGS

You should add in some GH cream with that.
!S!


----------



## Viduus

My hearts broken. I thought he was back :/


----------



## Robdjents

Viduus said:


> My hearts broken. I thought he was back :/




You have no idea ...


----------



## Jin

He was a good troll. I miss him.


----------



## Bizzybone

Very interesting log &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Everyone here is scared to take it.


----------



## Viduus

How do you think Bundy got his abs?


----------



## DevilDoc87

Wow this shit was hilarious.. I love Jin’s remark, “enough of the penthouse letters, show us some beav.” Lmfao!


----------



## Robdjents

DevilDoc87 said:


> Wow this shit was hilarious.. I love Jin’s remark, “enough of the penthouse letters, show us some beav.” Lmfao!




It was my fav thread til leanmachine dissapeared....he was a great troll


----------



## DevilDoc87

Robdjents said:


> It was my fav thread til leanmachine dissapeared....he was a great troll



Im sad I missed it lol.. I was cracking up the whole time reading it.
#bringbackleanmachine


----------



## DevilDoc87

Lmao! Shouldn’t it be like .ru or something.. geniuses haha


----------



## dk8594

HollyWoodCole said:


> I found the product online, the marketing is hilarious:



Thanks HWC!  I've been looking everywhere for this. !  One question: How does one defiantly administer Cloma-d 50 and how much duress should I be under when I take it?


"DO I NEED TO TAKE PCT AFTER ANAVR 25?
Most men are encouraged to implement a post cycle therapy (PCT) plan once all use is complete. PCT plans should *defiantly *include the administration of Cloma-d 50"


----------



## DevilDoc87

dk8594 said:


> Thanks HWC!  I've been looking everywhere for this. !  One question: How does one defiantly administer Cloma-d 50 and how much duress should I be under when I take it?
> 
> 
> "DO I NEED TO TAKE PCT AFTER ANAVR 25?
> Most men are encouraged to implement a post cycle therapy (PCT) plan once all use is complete. PCT plans should *defiantly *include the administration of Cloma-d 50"




im fking dead hahaha


----------



## Gibsonator

"Anavr-25 may have massive anabolic properties" lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Well fukk....now we have to find Cloma-d50 too.  Neverending cycle here.


----------



## Jin

It probably works pretty well. But who knows what it'll do to you. 

I used to take Animal Stack back in the day (2002 or so) and I was a monster on it.


----------



## Spongy

did he ded?


----------



## HollyWoodCole

No one could handle all that power.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Spongy said:


> did he ded?



It's the dump that did him in.
He got quiet after the dumps started to get more intense than he was ready for


----------



## Jin

One of my favorite trolls. RIP


----------



## Naf

I took anvr once. Im a muslim now.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Naf said:


> I took anvr once. Im a muslim now.


Pm jada .. He only lifts on Ramadan.. rest of the year he chills


----------



## dk8594

Day 373:

Still using. Lost another tooth today and picked up some skin cream for the rash. Not sure if I should have run it this long.


----------



## Sicwun88

When in doubt,throw it out,thourgh research works wonders! When we are putting things into our bodies, trial & error is not an option! Research is FREE ,SAFE & EFFECTIVE!


----------



## Skeeto

Holy crap. I went into my girlfriends supplemental cab and found a bottle of “Anavr 25” hidden in the back...bless her heart it was given to her by a friend of hers that said it would help her “get lean and strong”...prob been there since 2018. So glad I did as it lead me to this beauty of a thread...gotta admit the trolling was phenomenal...actually laughed out loud a couple of times. Thanks for the laugh fellas.


----------



## dk8594

Skeeto said:


> Holy crap. I went into my girlfriends supplemental cab and found a bottle of “Anavr 25” hidden in the back...bless her heart it was given to her by a friend of hers that said it would help her “get lean and strong”...prob been there since 2018. So glad I did as it lead me to this beauty of a thread...gotta admit the trolling was phenomenal...actually laughed out loud a couple of times. Thanks for the laugh fellas.



Glad to hear she didn’t take it. My wife is on it now and...

...sh$t. I will finish this later. I think she heard me typing.


----------



## motown1002

This has got to be one of the best threads ever.


----------



## SHRUGS

I like the anavar from Walgreens its some good shit. A little pricey though.
!S!


----------



## Robdjents

motown1002 said:


> This has got to be one of the best threads ever.



Was definitely good entertainment.


----------



## Send0

Classic 😂


----------



## RichardSilva

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> Day 1 of Anavr 25 oral.
> This is not the real ANAVAR 25. Has anyone had success with it? Or heard of it?


did you take it? how it was?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Whenever this thread pops up I always laugh ... hahahaha anavr lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

If you take more then 25 mg of anavr it will knock you out immediately for around 24 hours .. you will notice in that 24 hours you were knocked out you now have a  fullly grown Zz top style beard .. have no fear that’s just a side effect of taking to much anavr25


----------



## dk8594

Bro Bundy said:


> Whenever this thread pops up I always laugh ... hahahaha anavr lol



this is one of the best threads of all time


----------



## DevilDoc87

Bro Bundy said:


> If you take more then 25 mg of anavr it will knock you out immediately for around 24 hours .. you will notice in that 24 hours you were knocked out you now have a  fullly grown Zz top style beard .. have no fear that’s just a side effect of taking to much anavr25


Lmfao


----------



## TomJ

Jesus Christ. Thanks for necroing this. 

It's like if Mike O'Tren sold prohormones

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

